# NCIS - Jack Knife - 02/09/2010



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I usually enjoy NCIS, but not this episode. Everything seemed different from normal: the writing, the acting, even the photography. Maybe its just me.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I enjoyed the episode! There were parts that had me laughing.

I noticed in one scene where Probie was asking Tony and Ziva what they did to him while he was asleep, that Ziva watched every word Tony said as if she was in love with him.

I loved the surprise on everyone's face when they opened the trailer and Gibbs and FBI-guy were in the back since no one seemed to know what to do after Gibbs hung-up on them.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I usually enjoy NCIS, but not this episode. Everything seemed different from normal: the writing, the acting, even the photography. Maybe its just me.


Yes, this episode felt strange.. more like a NCIS:LA episode


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Yes, this episode felt strange.. more like a NCIS:LA episode


UGH....maybe I won't watch it then...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I liked the change. The show had started to become predictable of late.


----------



## rloper (Mar 25, 2002)

It was nice seeing Gibbs's Challenger R/T again. Sweet car. 

I cringed at the end when Abby was gloating over taking apart the Hemi 'Cuda piece by piece.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

markz said:


> I enjoyed the episode! There were parts that had me laughing.


I liked Ziva's expression when the baddie was using all the truck terms. "What language was that?" It was similar to -->


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anybody notice the comments by McGee and Fornell about how Gibbs' place looked different and cleaned up?

Looks like the lady lawyer has been spending a lot of time there.... bow chicka bow bow!!!

And she's not even a redhead.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

"You're letting me drive your car?"
"Get over it! You slept with my wife."

--Carlos V.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I like the Fornell cases, and I'm glad that they keep it at an average of 1 to 2 episodes per season.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

According to the discussion between Tim and Ziva, Probie is Gibbs' gopher because Gibbs kept Probie from getting hurt and was hurt himself. I must have missed the episode when that happened. About when was it?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Two weeks ago. It's how Gibbs injured his arm.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jon J said:


> According to the discussion between Tim and Ziva, Probie is Gibbs' gopher because Gibbs kept Probie from getting hurt and was hurt himself. I must have missed the episode when that happened. About when was it?





ADG said:


> Two weeks ago. It's how Gibbs injured his arm.


A speeding car was headed for Probie and Gibbs shoved him out of the way and got hit himself.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Is Gibbs' injury solely a plot device cooked up by the writers, or did Mark Harmon hurt his arm in real life?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Is Gibbs' injury solely a plot device cooked up by the writers, or did Mark Harmon hurt his arm in real life?


I have no idea, but I like the realism of having physical injuries that have consequences that last longer than just up until the start of the following episode.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Is Gibbs' injury solely a plot device cooked up by the writers, or did Mark Harmon hurt his arm in real life?


I am not sure. I saw him on the Jay Leno Show (the only reason I watched it) the other day, and he wasn't in a sling and didn't mention an injury. I don't know how far in advance the show was recorded though.

I googled "mark harmon injury" and see talk of a high school football injury, but nothing recent.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well I was looking it up on a fan site, and the blurb I saw seemed to indicate that it is not a real injury but I can't be sure because awesome flash crashed in my browser.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I usually enjoy NCIS, but not this episode. Everything seemed different from normal: the writing, the acting, even the photography. Maybe its just me.





Lopey said:


> Yes, this episode felt strange.. more like a NCIS:LA episode


We just watched this episode last night, and I have to agree with these posters. I actually mentioned how it felt like NCIS:LA (which we've cancelled) to me.

Strange, strange episode.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

tlrowley said:


> I actually mentioned how it felt like NCIS:LA (*which we've cancelled*) to me.


Me too - NCIS: LA should be renamed "James Bond Meets Southpark"


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like what someone said to me when I asked why CSI MIAMI comes across as so stupid. 

I'd never watched it before, and caught an episode involving a solar eclipse. 

They had people screaming 'Oh my god!' as if they'd never heard of such a thing, and the eclipse was depicted as happening so fast and being so distracting people didn't notice a murder happening just a few feet away.

I was told the MIAMI version works much better if you tell yourself it's a comedy.


----------

